

NSA is collecting less than 30 percent of U.S. call data - RougeFemme
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-is-collecting-less-than-30-percent-of-us-call-data-officials-say/2014/02/07/234a0e9e-8fad-11e3-b46a-5a3d0d2130da_story.html

======
coldtea
> _NSA is collecting less than 30 percent of U.S. call data, officials say_

Or 50%. Or 120%. Even 1% would be too much.

